# HVAC Controls



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Who is doing the controls, wiremen or techs?

Is there an agreement with the fitters in your local?

Is it a parts and smarts agreement with the vendor?


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

miller_elex said:


> Who is doing the controls, wiremen or techs?
> 
> Is there an agreement with the fitters in your local?
> 
> Is it a parts and smarts agreement with the vendor?


 
In our local, the JW's do all the HVAC controls.

Edit: The pneumatic controls are done by plumbers and/or HVAC techs. Sometimes JW's will work on them in control panels though.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

miller_elex said:


> Who is doing the controls, wiremen or techs?
> 
> Is there an agreement with the fitters in your local?
> 
> Is it a parts and smarts agreement with the vendor?


 
Most of the jobs I was on the last couple years, A wiremen ran the conduit and pulled all the wiring and wired up the controllers. All the sensors, transducers, and inner unit additions were done by HVAC Techs. 
If the whole job (electrical and controls) the shop would send out a mixed
team and we sort of "multicrafted".


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

All I know is that for us, we do everything from running the pipe (except for the Pentagon Renovation Project) install the controls, pull the wire, terminate the devices, terminate the control panels, everything. Even some aluminum tubing although this isn't pneumatic. We don't do pnematic, but then again nobody that I know of anymore does pneumatics. It's all digital and analog controls now.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Last project we had a lot of pneumatics. I worked with closely with the pipefiters. You still need pneumatics in many systems, they are cheap, reliable and I don't see what could replace them.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

I agree that they are probably a lot more reliable and cheaper. At least that's what I've heard. I don't know why they are being phased out. I know that all the jobs we do there is no pneumaics at all and if there are pre-existing pneumatics that we always rip them out and replace them electric actuators.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Some of the actuator were controlling 14" hot (540F) oil lines and 10" steam lines. The steam valves with actuators were $35,000 each. I don't think there was an electrical option for this size and speed.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Follow the link.

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/low-volt-running-conduit-7251/


----------

